# Ross Barnfield's Photoshop Thread



## RossBarnfield

*Ross Barnfield's Photoshop Thread*

This thread consists of....you guessed it, Photoshop work and discussion.

I have been using Photoshop for approximately a year although, my skills are somewhat below-par. I have been on multiple forums where people post and discuss their Photoshop work and I thought it'd be nice to do it on here.

I will keep updating this index with new work. So please keep returning.

Any feedback would be much appreciated, good or bad.

Index:

Call of Duty Collage
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/CallofDutyCollage.jpg

Snoop Dogg Wallpaper
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/RapWallpaper.jpg

George Clooney - Matt Damon Face Merge
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/MattClooney.jpg

Xabi Alonso Signature
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/XabiAlonsoSig2.jpg

Cristiano Ronaldo Signature
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/CristianoRonaldoSig.jpg

Cesc Fabregas Wallpaper
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/CescFabregasWP.jpg

Steven Gerrard Wallpaper
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/AdidasWallpaper.jpg

Subway Signature
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/RossBarnfield/Photoshop Work/SubwaySignature.jpg


----------



## JaPo

Nice work there, all done by yourself it seems? :|

I ESPECIALLY like the Xabi Alonso, George Clooney and Cesc Fabregas things.


----------



## RossBarnfield

Why, thankyou JaPo. I hear you are also into Photoshop?


----------



## JaPo

No, I've never used the program actually. 

Why would you think this?

I prefer to play the games 'thief' and 'CSI'.


----------



## RossBarnfield

Oh, right. I thought you used to post your Photoshop work on the WWEFan forums...no, maybe I misTOOK you're work for someone elses.


----------



## cjmorph

alryt , nice work! can u do a fabregas wallpaper , similar to the 1 of gerrard ! with the original adidas logo, cus its looks quality !!!!!!!!


----------

